# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Un dveloppeur BPM Bonita

## Consultant-IT

Bonjour,

Nous sommes  la recherche d'un dveloppeur sur La solution BPM open source BONITA.

Mission de 6 mois renouvelable sur L'IDF, merci de me contacter pour plus de dtails.

*NB : PAS DE POSSIBILTE DE TARVAIL A DISTANCE*


Hocine HIHAT
IT Resourcing Consultant | Smarteo

Tl:+ 33 (0)1 80 14 43 79
Fax:+33 (0)1 74 90 96 31
E-mail  : hocine.hihat@smarteo.com

----------

